# ShopWorks - DecoNetwork - Or? streamlining software



## Shill-HSP (Aug 28, 2018)

We are a full service contract print shop. About the only things we don't do are sublimation and promotional products. We're looking into options to streamline and simplify the process on the backend as well as offering a Custom T-Shirt Design option to our website. 

We're looking into ShopWorks and DecoNetwork. I'm finding that there are similar reviews for both online. Some Amazing and some horrific. Since these are not only industry specific programs but also very specialized, it's kind of hard to find a good number of truly helpful reviews. 

If you have used either of these or recommend something different but comparable and have a shop that can do anything from 1 piece items up to 18,000 piece runs and are mid sized... I'd love to hear what you have to say. We have about 20 employees.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

You are comparing apples to oranges. Deco is more of a total turnkey system that starts with the on-line designer. Shop Works is more like Deco's backend.


----------



## Shill-HSP (Aug 28, 2018)

That's actually very helpful information. Thank You!


----------



## MrSoupdragon (Sep 29, 2018)

The big problem with online designer tools is the lack of ability of the customer to give print quality designs using the design tools. If a customer has the skill to design what they want then they can email or upload a design to you.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

We're running Deconetwork and are a embroidery and screen print decorator. We do both contract work and also have sales people (including myself) who are full service (including promotional products from ASI/PPAI vendors) to mostly business/corporate customers. We do not use the online designer or even front end web site at this time. We do use webstores though and find that they are a good fit with some customers.

My opinion is that deco would be great if all we were doing is decoration. Even the mix of contract and house orders would be fine. It falls short when trying to process promotional products orders. To be fair though, so far no software we've demoed does a really great job of that or at least how we would like it to function.


----------



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

Shill-HSP said:


> We are a full service contract print shop. About the only things we don't do are sublimation and promotional products. We're looking into options to streamline and simplify the process on the backend as well as offering a Custom T-Shirt Design option to our website.
> 
> We're looking into ShopWorks and DecoNetwork. I'm finding that there are similar reviews for both online. Some Amazing and some horrific. Since these are not only industry specific programs but also very specialized, it's kind of hard to find a good number of truly helpful reviews.
> 
> If you have used either of these or recommend something different but comparable and have a shop that can do anything from 1 piece items up to 18,000 piece runs and are mid sized... I'd love to hear what you have to say. We have about 20 employees.


You should try Printavo. We sell contract screen print, direct, embroidery, promo products. Works for all of them.


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

Did Printavo ever get to the point of you being able to use your own domain. Not crazy about using their domain when I send info to customers.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We use Shop Works and we all pretty much hate it. There is a big learning curve to know how to properly use it as a system for workorders, timecards, invoicing, etc.. and if you don't use all the facets properly, it seems to make everything a mess. 
It's also crazy expensive, and your purchase only covers a small amount of computers it can be installed on, something that was a huge pain for us.


----------



## stitcherlogo (Mar 4, 2017)

a lot of the platforms don't have a full back end that intergrates to DTG whist providing the workflow solutions or if they do only go part of the way have a look at smake.com yes i do sell it but it also allows you to freely use other platforms for the front end like woo commerce, shopify, and deco


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

Which product works best for your business? The choice between a ShopWorks - DecoNetwork. I recommended to use PrintCommerce. Printcommerce offering a lot more services, too cost-effectively and best solution as per your business needs. You can sign up for a personalized demo for PrintCommerce to know more.


----------

